# Some photos



## Marsha Cassada

Dapper Dan and Nugget were socializing on the patio. Dapper Dan is checking out our new water feature and Nugget is politely asking to come inside.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Dapper Dan likes to walk up into the grooming stand and take his nap there. I worried a little at first in case he didn't back down off it okay, but he likes it up there. Maybe it makes him feel like a big horse!


----------



## goatkisses

What cute little guys!


----------



## ClaraN

Love the photo where the horse it checking on you by looking in the door.


----------



## Willow Flats

What characters! Love these pictures. Also noticed your beautiful landscape.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Two little boys came to visit Dapper Dan and Midnight today. They "rode" Dapper Dan and brushed Midnight.


----------



## minihorse

So cute and nice Cowboys you have there.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

My sister and I took our horses to the nursing home again. A friend took her dwarf nigerian goats. One of the staff lead my sister's horse around; in the photo she is holding Dapper Dan. I don't like just anybody to handle Dapper Dan since he is a nipper. He did all his tricks today: sticking out his tongue on command, shaking hands, and bowing. Her little horse is always a lady. Dapper Dan can be ornery. The little goats were a hit.


----------



## minihorse

I know the residents must have really enjoyed having their day broken up with some friendly animals. (and handlers).

These are good photos.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Midnight had a bath this morning. She is good with water, even on her head. Then we had to go into the house so I could get the camera to take her picture.


----------



## Willow Flats

Awww. What a sweetheart she is! Her coat has a really nice sheen. You've inspired me. Heading out to do some grooming.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We did the horse painting today. First time for such a thing and we did not know what to expect. We thought there would be face painting paint, but we got poster paint. Don't know how long it will take to come off. We were a popular attraction. Some of the children--and an adult or two--really got into it, especially painting the hooves. The painting showed up best on my sister's b&w pinto.

It was really hard to get my horses clean because we just had two days of 47 mph wind and rain. Had to use the air compressor. Wasn't sure how Midnight would deal with that, but she didn't mind it at all. I think it will be awhile before I do any more volunteer horse events--it is a lot of work.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Weather turned off beastly right after the paint event. I did wash their faces but had to look at the paint mess on them until today. Finally weather was decent so I could get most of the paint off them. Won't do that particular event again--at least not in winter with furry coats and too cold for bathing.


----------



## minihorse

I'm glad the weather got better for you to wash them. The colors are pretty, though.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Dapper Dan doesn't mind the chickens perching on him. Midnight hates them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Midnight and Dapper Dan posing in their Santa hats. Dapper Dan always enjoys this. Midnight wasn't too sure, but then she did enjoy all the praise and attention so it was worth having something on her head.


----------



## minihorse

They are so cute. I love seeing them with their hats on.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Midnight is ready to go out in public.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I posted this picture of Dapper Dan at a Memorial Day parade on a Non Ridden Equine facebook page. The admins had to turn off comments because so many people thought it was cruel for a little horse to pull a cart with 3 people in it. I could hardly believe the comments, even ones who didn't think it was cruel: "Cute fat pony", "Minis have come a long way from the little mutants of yesteryear", "what's in it for the horse?", etc...
My skin is not thick enough for facebook.


----------



## Willow Flats

Sorry that happened! The two passengers are little cuties too. Don't be discouraged Marsha as the comments are made out of ignorance. 
Those of us here on this forum that have followed your posts can clearly see that the welfare of animals is one of your top priorities.
You even let a snake hang around your house. Who does that? You are one of my heros!!!


----------



## Cayuse

That's a beautiful picture of Dapper Dan. Did you post it on facebook recently? People have been downright mean everywhere, it seems. I am sorry.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Cayuse said:


> That's a beautiful picture of Dapper Dan. Did you post it on facebook recently? People have been downright mean everywhere, it seems. I am sorry.


Yes, on the Non Ridden Equine page. The admins were wonderful though. They removed all the negative posts but left the post up.


----------



## MindySchroder

I'm so sorry this happened Marsha  I saw that post and was very discouraged by the rudeness of the people there. I am not thrilled with the people in that group. I have to say I think they are very closed minded and rude. I'm glad the admins stepped in. 

There are places I just do NOT post on Facebook because of the extreme aggressiveness and rudeness of the people on the page. Beginner Carriage Driving is one of those places, Non Ridden Equine, and a few Miniature horse pages. I'm not sure what has happened to the idea of just being kind, but many people can not grasp it at all.

And sometimes the rules on the page are so stupid they make posting and commenting very difficult! I have found that I am stalked by a few admins on certain pages and they jump on ANY comment I make claiming I am breaking rules, blah blah blah, so I rarely comment on those pages anymore.

Facebook is so discouraging. It's such a bummer that in this day and age of social media, it is a necessity for those of us working in and running small buisnesses. We get most of our customers from Facebook.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MindySchroder said:


> I'm so sorry this happened Marsha  I saw that post and was very discouraged by the rudeness of the people there. I am not thrilled with the people in that group. I have to say I think they are very closed minded and rude. I'm glad the admins stepped in.
> 
> There are places I just do NOT post on Facebook because of the extreme aggressiveness and rudeness of the people on the page. Beginner Carriage Driving is one of those places, Non Ridden Equine, and a few Miniature horse pages. I'm not sure what has happened to the idea of just being kind, but many people can not grasp it at all.
> 
> And sometimes the rules on the page are so stupid they make posting and commenting very difficult! I have found that I am stalked by a few admins on certain pages and they jump on ANY comment I make claiming I am breaking rules, blah blah blah, so I rarely comment on those pages anymore.
> 
> Facebook is so discouraging. It's such a bummer that in this day and age of social media, it is a necessity for those of us working in and running small buisnesses. We get most of our customers from Facebook.


I'll bet the Beginner Carriage Driving page is full of pompous folks. I would never have the nerve to even join that group! I dropped out of the big Miniature Horse Barn group because of rudeness. Just don't have a thick enough skin. And I also got a little tired of looking at vulvas and udders. 
So many equine folks have no clue about miniature horses. Or they hold them in contempt. I agree; so many are close-minded. I'm so glad my world opened up with miniature horses!


----------



## Minidreamz0581

Marsha Cassada said:


> I posted this picture of Dapper Dan at a Memorial Day parade on a Non Ridden Equine facebook page. The admins had to turn off comments because so many people thought it was cruel for a little horse to pull a cart with 3 people in it. I could hardly believe the comments, even ones who didn't think it was cruel: "Cute fat pony", "Minis have come a long way from the little mutants of yesteryear", "what's in it for the horse?", etc...
> My skin is not thick enough for facebook.



I’m sorry you had to go through that Marsha...it never ceases to amaze me how nasty people can be for no good reason. That’s one of many reasons that I never have had and never intend to have a Facebook account. I work in foodservice so I get my daily negativity fill at work! I’m glad that we have our little forum here where people are (most of the time) very nice and encouraging. 

It is interesting how misunderstood minis are in big horse circles. At the boarding barn I’m the main source of mini info, and I’m the only one who knows how to harness and hitch a mini. Most of the people out there are just clueless about minis, but we have a few who hold them in contempt and don’t view them as ‘real’ horses. 

I for one love any pictures that you post of your appropriately named Dapper Dan! He’s such a handsome little guy


----------



## MerMaeve

I think right now too, people have way too much time on their hands, so they just sit on social media and be rude.


----------



## Cayuse

I went to a couple of carriage driving events (leaving it vague to protect the innocent, lol) and found the people to be quite full of themselves. 



Marsha Cassada said:


> I'll bet the Beginner Carriage Driving page is full of pompous folks. I would never have the nerve to even join that group! I dropped out of the big Miniature Horse Barn group because of rudeness. Just don't have a thick enough skin. And I also got a little tired of looking at vulvas and udders.
> So many equine folks have no clue about miniature horses. Or they hold them in contempt. I agree; so many are close-minded. I'm so glad my world opened up with miniature horses!


----------



## MajorClementine

We all know that you treat your minis like royalty and they are happy/healthy animals. Don't people understand that if a horse doesn't want to pull they won't pull? How easy would it be for him to refuse or to buck and kick and dump you all out? He's doing it because you asked and he agreed.

I don't post anything on social media. Too many "keyboard warriors" out there. It's sad when you post something so great and ignorant people feel they have to tell your their opinions. And my goodness doesn't Dapper Dan look dapper for the parade. How nice he carries himself as well. I wish I had that kind of finish on Clementine. 

I don't know why I'm just now seeing your photo thread but I love all the photos! I also can't believe how much your landscape looks like Southern Utah landscape.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I thought this was a pretty picture of Midnight, taken when we were at the cemetery. I am holding my sister's horse while she takes the picture, which is why no one is in the cart.


----------



## Willow Flats

Beautiful photo!


----------



## minihorse

That is a beautiful photo, and that is one beautiful mini horse.


----------



## Cayuse

Lovely picture. She looks perfect!


----------



## YKate

The picture looks like it was professionally taken and Midnight is gorgeous!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

This was a few years ago. Dapper Dan is clearly saying he can hardly believe what he has to go through to get some supper.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

While waiting for the dentist, my sister took some pictures of Dapper Dan and me. With all his quirks, he is such a special horse.


----------



## Willow Flats

Such a wonderful picture Marsha! You look so pretty and you can just see the bond you have with this special guy.


----------



## Cayuse

Love this picture of you both, it sums up what having a horse is all about


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Dapper Dan checking for cookies...


----------



## betwys1

Marsha Cassada said:


> While waiting for the dentist, my sister took some pictures of Dapper Dan and me. With all his quirks, he is such a special horse. View attachment 42460



I remember quite clearly, cautioning someone about positioning her head over a horse's head. But that was then ~ when I owned a quarter horse so nervous that this would be highly inadvisable. But now I own a Morgan which is gentle, mild and amenable, and I know better.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

betwys1 said:


> I remember quite clearly, cautioning someone about positioning her head over a horse's head. But that was then ~ when I owned a quarter horse so nervous that this would be highly inadvisable. But now I own a Morgan which is gentle, mild and amenable, and I know better.


I think one has to know one's horse to understand what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Dragon Hill

Marsha Cassada said:


> I think one has to know one's horse to understand what works and what doesn't.



Very true. And I just wanted to say I love your new avatar picture =)


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We are planning a hike with some other horses today so I wanted to give an extra good grooming. I think it's good to brush thoroughly when I have to use so much OFF right now for mosquitos, too
. Dapper Dan was looking so gorgeous and he happened to be standing in such a handsome pose, that I reached for my phone to take his picture. By the time I got it out of my pocket and found the right button, Dapper Dan decided to casual it up. He is still a handsome guy, but I need better photography skills.


----------



## Abby P

I sympathize! Rowan will be looking all cute and then by the time I get myself together I end up with a picture of the inside of one nostril.

I love the tongue though, and he's still handsome.


----------



## Kelly

Dapper Dan is so stinkin cute!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We have a hitching post by the side porch. It sure comes in handy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Midnight and her favorite toy, the empty water jug.


----------



## candycar

I put a few pebbles in mine and they love to shake it around. It sounds like "grain time" to them.


----------



## Kelly

I love that Marsha! Too cute!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

My husband took a video of Midnight doing some ground work. On the side pass, she is getting better at working sideways instead of forward. We are also working on her paying attention to my cue, instead of moving because she knows the drill. 
At the end, she was supposed to come By Me, but she enjoys the teeter so much she wanted to keep doing it. I should have walked more forward, away from the teeter, before asking the By Me. The wind was howling and it wasn't very pleasant outside. 
https://youtu.be/fa97raXJjEM


----------



## Dragon Hill

She's so pretty and she looks like she is so much fun to work with.


----------



## ServiceMini

It looks like both of you are having lots of fun!


----------



## HersheyMint

What a good girl! Good work , both of you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I know I need to move more slowly on the sidepass, but it was kind of exciting that she went sideways instead of forward, tripping over the post. She has the concept now; we need to work on paying attention to my cues instead of anticipating. She really enjoys learning things; I wish I were younger and more energetic for her.


----------



## Willow Flats

That's really good Marsha! You can probably have her pivot in the cart too now, if you haven't already.


----------



## Cayuse

She's so darn cute. I wish she and my Peanut could make a team. Similar type.


----------



## Kelly

WOW Marsha, that is IMPRESSIVE!!! Have you ever thought about doing the online horse agility? You guys would do AWESOME!!! Keep that camera rolling, I wanna see what y’all are gonna be up to next


----------



## MaryFlora

Marsha that is amazing! Trust us....you’re young enough and active enough! 

I would guess that most working animals benefit more from patience and creativity than age and energy!

Beautiful teamwork!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Getting ready to do a local night parade. I'm planning to just take Midnight, as she needs to most exposure. Dapper Dan will have his feelings hurt to be left behind, but I can't do both of them. We are just walking this year--no cart. I've never walked in a parade before so we'll see how we like it. More opportunities to interact with the crowd, I think, which will be good for Midnight. I'll try to take some night pictures with the lights. I'm just planning to weave some in her mane and some around her neck. She will wear bells.


----------



## Kelly

So. Stinking. CUTE!

I LOVE IT!


----------



## rgsiiiya

We both drive and walk in the parades...depending.
I like them both. We always get several young girls scream and run out and give the boys hugs!!! (my boys are excellent with kids and sudden hugs)

Be prepared


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I meant to try this at Easter but got side tracked by the covered wagon project and waiting for the weather to warm up to clip Midnight. She has such a tiny head, but with a hat on she looks so different.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Washitas Dapper Dan has a new pasture mate. Rocking M RCS Billy the Kid. He needs some TLC, but he and Dapper Dan were fine with each other right away. He is 17, and Dapper Dan is 26, so they are getting pretty mellow in middle age. 
For some reason, he just doesn't seem like a "Billy" to me. Not sure he knows his name; I don't like to change animals' names, but I might call him something else. Any ideas?
I gave him a bath this morning; his first in several years I think. Then he could hardly wait to roll, so there is no "after" photo of the bath! He did very well being bathed though. Tidying with clippers can wait for another day.
He won ribbons as a weanling and has been trained to drive in the past. We'll see how that goes. I was assured by former owners that he had no metabolic issues. 
btw, Princess Midnight is doing wonderfully in her new home.


----------



## minihorse

Happy for Dapper Dan, they're so adorable. What happened to Bill's leg?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

minihorse said:


> Happy for Dapper Dan, they're so adorable. What happened to Bill's leg?


That's just a fly boot I tried on him. But he does have several owies.


----------



## MerMaeve

Congratulations!! Glad he and DD had a smooth transition. I agree, he doesn’t strike me as Billy….maybe Simon? Simeon? I’ll keep brainstorming for names!


----------



## HersheyMint

MerMaeve said:


> Congratulations!! Glad he and DD had a smooth transition. I agree, he doesn’t strike me as Billy….maybe Simon? Simeon? I’ll keep brainstorming for names!


My very first horse was named Simple Simon, so I love that name


----------



## Kelly

Gorgeous! And congrats! DD must be so excited to have a new friend! Can’t wait to see how he drives for you.

Simon is cute and now all I can think of are names that start with S 
Dapper Dan & Stan?
Dapper Dan & Superman 

…Dallas 
Texas!  Tex for short


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Kelly said:


> Gorgeous! And congrats! DD must be so excited to have a new friend! Can’t wait to see how he drives for you.
> 
> Simon is cute and now all I can think of are names that start with S
> Dapper Dan & Stan?
> Dapper Dan & Superman
> 
> …Dallas
> Texas!  Tex for short


That's so funny! My neighbor is named Stan. The horse looks more like a Stan than a Billy, but I couldn't do that! Hey, I'm from Oklahoma--definitely NOT naming any Dallas or Tex names! 
I'll try to get a good picture of his face; he has more of a Robert Redford face than Billy the kid. Sundance isn't euphonious, though.


----------



## Willow Flats

Congratulations!!!! Yes, post a picture of his face. Very happy for Dapper Dan too. 

Dapper Dan was a racehorse whose owners last name was Phipps. Name him Phipps! Edited to add Mr. Phipps.

Dapper Dan and Mr. Phipps!


----------



## kimbalina

I like the name ‘The Kid’. I would just name him that if he was mine. He looks lovely btw. They do look happy and relaxed together!


----------



## MaryFlora

Congratulations Marsha! He is very pretty and they lookvery contented in their bachelor pad!

Have a ton of fun getting to know him!

Love the name suggestions!


----------



## AKSThomp

Marsha Cassada said:


> Washitas Dapper Dan has a new pasture mate. Rocking M RCS Billy the Kid. He needs some TLC, but he and Dapper Dan were fine with each other right away. He is 17, and Dapper Dan is 26, so they are getting pretty mellow in middle age.
> For some reason, he just doesn't seem like a "Billy" to me. Not sure he knows his name; I don't like to change animals' names, but I might call him something else. Any ideas?
> I gave him a bath this morning; his first in several years I think. Then he could hardly wait to roll, so there is no "after" photo of the bath! He did very well being bathed though. Tidying with clippers can wait for another day.
> He won ribbons as a weanling and has been trained to drive in the past. We'll see how that goes. I was assured by former owners that he had no metabolic issues.
> btw, Princess Midnight is doing wonderfully in her new home.


So it's not a real "change", maybe "Kiddo"?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

My husband suggested Tonto. I thought of Sundance. I tried out several of the names last night while grooming. 
I did not know Dapper Dan's owner was named Phipps! Very interesting to know.


----------



## AKSThomp

Marsha Cassada said:


> My husband suggested Tonto. I thought of Sundance. I tried out several of the names last night while grooming.
> I did not know Dapper Dan's owner was named Phipps! Very interesting to know.


Right! Ogden Phipps - he's the one who "won" the coin toss with Penny Chenery so that she ended up with the second choice mare's foal on the traditionally yearly "coin toss" breeding deal her father had had with Phipps over the years. HER foal ended up being Secretariat.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Thank you, AKSThomp. I learned something new today.

As far as a name, since you mentioned Robert Redford:

Johnny (Hooker) from "The Sting"?

Tom (Booker) from "The Horse Whisperer"?

They both did good things in their movies. 

Although I must admit that I'm kind of leaning toward the Mr. Phipps too, even before I scrolled down and read the association with DD.


----------



## MerMaeve

AKSThomp said:


> Right! Ogden Phipps - he's the one who "won" the coin toss with Penny Chenery so that she ended up with the second choice mare's foal on the traditionally yearly "coin toss" breeding deal her father had had with Phipps over the years. HER foal ended up being Secretariat.


I love this! Best horse movie/story out there I think! Now Mr Phipps seems very fitting.


----------



## Kelly

Marsha Cassada said:


> My husband suggested Tonto.


My hubby did too LOL must be a guy thing


----------



## Willow Flats

I do like Tonto too though. His coloring and pattern seems fitting for it. We need to see his face!


----------



## Cayuse

Count my vote for Tonto! He's cute! A little bigger than DD (who looks wonderful!)


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Billy sure knows his name. Guess I won't change it; just have to get used to it.
He is 34" on his papers. Dapper Dan is 32 1/2. Do horses get shorter as they age like people do? I ought to measure Dapper Dan and see if he is still the same height.


----------



## Kelly

Ugggg…. I’m gonna be like 3 ft by the time I reach 100!! 

Thats 36 inches on the mini horse chart! 
but don’t let @Edelweiss do the measuring, I might end up shorter!


----------



## Edelweiss

Kelly said:


> Ugggg…. I’m gonna be like 3 ft by the time I reach 100!!
> 
> Thats 36 inches on the mini horse chart!
> but don’t let @Edelweiss do the measuring, I might end up shorter!


Yes Kelly! You would probably end up shorter! 

@Marsha Cassada I don't think horses get shorter so one of those heights is wrong! Lol Hard to tell with no scale but they look to be pretty close in height. There is a huge difference between my 32.5 and 34" geldings.


----------



## Willow Flats

@Kelly if you want taller horses, just start doing CDEs. They measure at the withers.  

Kind of funny too with all the precise measuring you can have a different unverified measurement recorded on your registration papers. My friend says she has seen people throwing a fit at a show when their horse has been measured and then it gets measured 3 times. If it's still going to fall in VSE not sure it's worth getting upset over.


----------



## Cayuse

And then there are the pony hunters. I've seen some huge "ponies" go around in those divisions. Like 15 hand "ponies". I had pony that fell into the "large" category by about 1.75 inches and the trainer I had at the time swore up and down she could get her to measure 13.2 so she could show in the medium pony division. I didn't ask how (and I probably don't want to know how) as I think that's pretty shady.


----------



## Edelweiss

Willow Flats said:


> @Kelly if you want taller horses, just start doing CDEs. They measure at the withers.
> 
> Kind of funny too with all the precise measuring you can have a different unverified measurement recorded on your registration papers. My friend says she has seen people throwing a fit at a show when their horse has been measured and then it gets measured 3 times. If it's still going to fall in VSE not sure it's worth getting upset over.


I can't imagine getting upset over VSE's where there are not often any other height breakdowns. 
I am not picky about where my horses measure as I believe they need to be good enough to win regardless of the fact that some horses in there might be too tall.



Cayuse said:


> And then there are the pony hunters. I've seen some huge "ponies" go around in those divisions. Like 15 hand "ponies". I had pony that fell into the "large" category by about 1.75 inches and the trainer I had at the time swore up and down she could get her to measure 13.2 so she could show in the medium pony division. I didn't ask how (and I probably don't want to know how) as I think that's pretty shady.


That is where it came from! Quite a few miniature trainers started with ponies and in those breeds, especially the Welsh, they often attempt to physically alter the horse, usually has to do with hoof trimming. It's not pretty. I have a few friends who used to be involved in that world.


----------



## Cayuse

Edelweiss said:


> I can't imagine getting upset over VSE's where there are not often any other height breakdowns.
> I am not picky about where my horses measure as I believe they need to be good enough to win regardless of the fact that some horses in there might be too tall.
> 
> 
> That is where it came from! Quite a few miniature trainers started with ponies and in those breeds, especially the Welsh, they often attempt to physically alter the horse, usually has to do with hoof trimming. It's not pretty. I have a few friends who used to be involved in that world.


Did you have welsh ponies? I just watched the Royal Welsh Horse and Pony show and those small welsh are beyond gorgeous. Just lovely little things. I have a welsh pony and would love another, but too much $$$ as they all are made into pony hunters!


----------



## Edelweiss

Cayuse said:


> Did you have welsh ponies? I just watched the Royal Welsh Horse and Pony show and those small welsh are beyond gorgeous. Just lovely little things. I have a welsh pony and would love another, but too much $$$ as they all are made into pony hunters!


No, I wish! They are beautiful! I have a friend who used to groom for a big Welsh hunter pony barn and that is where they were bad about heights. I have another friend who used to breed and train Welsh for carriage shows. They were so pretty!!


----------



## Abby P

Cayuse said:


> the trainer I had at the time swore up and down she could get her to measure 13.2 so she could show in the medium pony division.



Aside from hoof alterations, I have heard that people will tie very heavy things to the horse and leave it for a long time, remove right before the measurement. Since the front of the horse's body is only connected to the front legs by soft tissue, it can sink down pretty far... Can't imagine this results in a particularly sound or comfortable horse for the show but I doubt this is anywhere in this sort of person's list of priorities.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Billy is definitely taller than dapper dan; no mistake on the papers. He seems to have a very nice personality. He has a couple of quirks. I’lldiscuss those sometime. Waiting till after dental on friday to do a bit. And his feet are very neglected. He also has shed more parasites since ivermectin on Saturday than any horse I've brought home. Careful to keep it all picked up. Technically he is not a rescue but it sort of seems that way. But he and dapper dan are shaking down together fine and that's the main thing.


----------



## Cayuse

Do you have more photos


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Good dental visit today. Vet said he had a good mouth though sadly neglected. Giant hooks on the front and lots of sharp points. He could not grind the hooks all the way down totally today as there was blood flow, like a dog's toenails that get too long. Next year he can do more. Billy weighs 262. He is 34" tall. Vet wants him to weigh 215. I thi k when i can begin to exercise him he will be better. I need to take more pictures.


----------



## Edelweiss

Marsha Cassada said:


> Billy weighs 262. He is 34" tall. Vet wants him to weigh 215. I thi k when i can begin to exercise him he will be better. I need to take more pictures.


How does your vet weigh the minis? Does he use a scale or weigh tape?
My newest thing is finding out how accurate weigh tapes are lol.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Here is sucking/licking the hock


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Here he is sucking his tongue. Vet has seen neither of those behaviors before. Don’t you love having a unique horse?
View attachment IMG_4075.MOV


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Edelweiss said:


> How does your vet weigh the minis? Does he use a scale or weigh tape?
> My newest thing is finding out how accurate weigh tapes are lol.


A scale. He has a formula for how much hay a horse can have for his ideal weight. He is a wonderful vet but seems to have an obsession with skinny minis.


----------



## Edelweiss

Marsha Cassada said:


> A scale. He has a formula for how much hay a horse can have for his ideal weight. He is a wonderful vet but seems to have an obsession with skinny minis.


Can't get much more accurate than that! I wish I knew of one. The weigh tape says my 34" gelding is 370lbs and my 32" is 245. Both are not fat but I don't know how accurate that weigh tape is!
I don't think Billy is fat at all! I think he looks just right in that picture. He is pretty cute too! 

I have seen a horse who did something similar with his tongue. It was a Thoroughbred stallion at Claiborne. After he drank he would make sucking noises with his tongue. It was just a quirk of his.


----------



## Kelly

Looks like his name is sticking. Billy is just adorable!  He looks a lot bigger than DD. Wish I could pull up the video but my iPad doesn’t want to cooperate 

Dang yall have some fat…. I mean “thick” horses  LOL JK! I think I too am obsessed with skinny minis. I’d rather have mine minis on the thinner side unless they are in their senior years then I will fatten them right up 

Shadow 35.5” (my measurements) weighed 250 on the scale and I thought he was a little chunky LOL but every horse is different and has a different frame.



Marsha Cassada said:


> A scale. He has a formula for how much hay a horse can have for his ideal weight. He is a wonderful vet but seems to have an obsession with skinny minis.


Wonder what his formula is?? Did he share that with you?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Kelly said:


> Looks like his name is sticking. Billy is just adorable!  He looks a lot bigger than DD. Wish I could pull up the video but my iPad doesn’t want to cooperate
> 
> Dang yall have some fat…. I mean “thick” horses  LOL JK! I think I too am obsessed with skinny minis. I’d rather have mine minis on the thinner side unless they are in their senior years then I will fatten them right up
> 
> Shadow 35.5” (my measurements) weighed 250 on the scale and I thought he was a little chunky LOL but every horse is different and has a different frame.
> 
> 
> Wonder what his formula is?? Did he share that with you?


He's might approve your 35" guy at 250. I did not pay any attention to the formula since I knew I wasn't going to do it. I think Billy is supposed to have around 3# of hay a day, in 3 separate feedings. A measured supplement and that's it. 
If you are interested, I will call this week and ask for the formula. I think this is a weight loss hay amount and maybe not maintenance. Your horses are certainly svelte; you do a great job managing them.

No, I wouldn't say Billy is sticking. I just don't have an intuitive feeling about any other name so far.


----------



## Abby P

I guess 3 pounds would be 1% of 300lbs but I think that is really the very rock bottom of what would even be safe to feed. And might be downright UNsafe especially if the horse is very fat and especially for a mini because they can have a serious complication of rapid weight loss, hypertriglyceridemia, that can be fatal. You really have to be careful not to cut their feed back so far that this happens and in my non-veterinary opinion, 1% of the goal weight is too aggressive and I would not do it either! 1% of current weight, maybe, but that's still pretty aggressive - depending on the quality of the hay it may be hard for them to even get sufficient nutrients, calories aside, out of that little. I'm sure your vet knows all this, but, eek. Did he maybe mean 3# in addition to your pasture?

Just for reference, Rowan (~37") is probably ideally about 275# in fighting trim and right now is probably right around 300, losing still but slowly, and he eats (metered by himself, out of 3/4" hole nets) about 5lbs of hay a day in summer and maybe 6-7 in cold weather. So, 1.5-2% depending on how cold it is, of good quality first-cut grass hay, supplements that amount to less than a half cup a day total most of which is timothy pellets, and he normalized his own weight and lost all his fat pads on that once the fresh grass was out of the picture. If he was in regular work it would be just about perfect.

For me, I worry less about the actual weight and more about whether I'm seeing any abnormal fat pads (crest, fat pads on the butt, saddlebags). If you have an even layer all around then that is much less of a concern than these abnormal deposits, which indicate metabolic issues. Obviously it's better still if they are not overweight at all but I'm not going to panic about it if it's "insulation" type fat.


----------



## Edelweiss

Kelly said:


> every horse is different and has a different frame.


Yes!! This is so true! According to the weigh tape, my 34" gelding is 370lbs, and he is certainly not fat, but he does have a foundation style frame. My 2yr old 36" halter gelding is 350lbs and looks ok, could stand to put on a bit more weight to be in full show condition, if I were taking him to Nationals for example.


----------



## Kelly

You are so sweet Marsha but you don’t have to call the vet, I was just curious about his formula. I’m always interested in seeing what vets think and what others do.

I agree with Abby, 3 lbs doesn’t sound like enough hay to me either. All my boys get more than 3 lbs of hay a day each and they are much smaller than Billy. 

I wonder if your weight tape is accurate Edelweiss. 370 lbs seems really big to me for a 34 inch mini.  Is there a dog vet in your area that has a floor scale you could use?


----------



## Edelweiss

Kelly said:


> I wonder if your weight tape is accurate Edelweiss. 370 lbs seems really big to me for a 34 inch mini.  Is there a dog vet in your area that has a floor scale you could use?


That is what I am wondering.
I don't think so. I wish. I might have the vet weigh him with her tape next time she comes out. He could be every bit of 370. He is big barrelled and can be a hard keeper if not fed enough, but most of mine eat as much or more than a full size horse anyway. I believe the 2yr old is every bit of 350 though. Quite honestly I expected him to be more like 400. I was always told that the average 32" mini weighs around 250lbs and my 32" weighs 245 according to the tape, so I am not sure how accurate it is or isn't!


----------



## candycar

I always heard that horse weight tapes aren't accurate for minis. There are formulas you can use to get a weight. They used to be on the Lil beginnings forum in the info pages.


----------



## MaryFlora

I’m in the comfortable with more weight camp. DD in particular is chunky but her frame is broad and low to the ground. Our vet checked them over a few months back and was ok with their weight. He prefers more weight because our winters are so cold. 

He has some pony clients where the fat ripples like a wave when he pats their back, and he said that is definitely too much.

So if your ponies don’t ripple, you’re golden.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Lovely afternoon and it was a pleasure to play with my horses. A little tidying the the clippers and some ground work. Billy is almost walking on the narrow board. I had to put some autumn decorations on them. Billy wasn't too sure about that glittery thing on him, but after I told him how handsome he was and took his picture, he thought it as pretty cool. Dapper Dan loves getting decorated.


----------



## Crimson Rose

They both look so cute


----------



## Standards Equine

Phillippe came trotting over to me a couple of days ago when I was in his pen. One of his friends is on a probiotic paste currently so I was in to administer. Phillippe needed some snuggles and loving and gave me this face. He's just too irresistible! I can't stand how fluffy he is! Lord donkeys are the cutest!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Standards Equine said:


> Phillippe came trotting over to me a couple of days ago when I was in his pen. One of his friends is on a probiotic paste currently so I was in to administer. Phillippe needed some snuggles and loving and gave me this face. He's just too irresistible! I can't stand how fluffy he is! Lord donkeys are the cutest!
> View attachment 48665


I love the markings on his ears. Ears are my favorite. I wish I could have a donkey.


----------



## 1roadtoad

I agree, cool markings on those ears. 
I’ve added a photo of my donks here, Willow and Charlotte. I love it when they drink from the water trough, because Willow always sticks her tongue out to dry!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Ooooo Phillipe! I love your smoochy kissy face!


----------



## Kelly

Cutest little donkeys on the planet!!


----------



## thathorsecrazychick

Marsha Cassada said:


> Dapper Dan likes to walk up into the grooming stand and take his nap there. I worried a little at first in case he didn't back down off it okay, but he likes it up there. Maybe it makes him feel like a big horse!


Wait those are a thing? I didn't even know grooming stands existed I always groom my mini on the ground.


----------



## MaryFlora

I also groom on the ground but think a grooming stand could be a very helpful tool!

Especially as I continue to become more vintage over time.


----------



## Kelly

I have stolen my hubby’s shop chair. It is on wheels and has drawers for my grooming tools. I just stay seated and roll around the horses, it is the perfect height. Shhh… don’t tell hubby


----------



## MaryFlora

Genius! I love that! Will have to shop around as it really looks both practical and comfortable.

Not sure why but my minis get shorter every year


----------

